# Paint horses



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

This is Toby, my 6 year old Paint.

The day I bought him



















6 months later


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Shasta, my 4yr old tobiano mare -






















Chase, my 5yr old tovero gelding -


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Harry, 11yr old paint gelding.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Justice 2yr old tovero colt


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Paints have such pretty heads to me.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Diegosmom said:


> Paints have such pretty heads to me.


You can't beat a Paint!

Here are ours...

"Angel"










"Lady"










and "Cinnamon"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not a huge fan of paints, I personally prefer more solidly colored horses without as much white but that is just a personal thing and has never stopped me from riding one.

Jet: he is a registered paint that I bought for $500 as a 5 year old stud. He had never been handled. I got him broke and sold him about 8 months later for $3500. He was a pretty nice horse but we never really got along.


















And here is Prissy. She is a registered paint. She is 3 years old and I am currently training her under saddle for a friend of mine.










And here are a couple of pix from her first ride.


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

here is the only paint i have now 3 yr old bay/white tovero










and my paint gelding that i sold


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

This is my 7 year old paint gelding. Kalypso. I ride him english pleasure. 
Thanks.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Do any of you paint horse owners have a horse by Will Spot Ya? That is who my horse is from.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

*~Sunny~*


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

My paint is unregistered. I know nothing about his pedigree. I wish I did though


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

You all have some awesome Paints! I'm hoping to own my first Paint very soon!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ COOL! I'm sure you will love owning a flashy lil booger


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is my old paint mare that i used to own but i had to sell her :'(


----------



## ashleym100 (Apr 23, 2009)

Heres my paints

Sierra vegas(vegas): 22 yr old bay mare 15.2 hh










Lobstick skeeter dez(skeeter):6 yr old blk/wh 14.3 hh mare









Clouts double vision(pinky):6 yr old 15 hh medicine hat mare










Just alito flashback(isaac): 2 yr old 15.3 hh blk/wh stallion prospect


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

ashley that last picture is too cute!!!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

NyHorseGal said:


> Do any of you paint horse owners have a horse by Will Spot Ya? That is who my horse is from.


This is my Paint's pedigree.

Skippn Thru The Spots Paint


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Ashley, your Paints are GORGEOUS! I love your Medicine Hat!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's Mya she's a Solid Paint


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Mya 8yr old stock paint :]


----------



## ohsnapINDIA (Jul 23, 2009)

What format do you post a picture in?
Mine didn't work... :[


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You can load them to a website like photobucket.com and copy and paste them from there. When you upload them, make sure you choose the auto resize option to 640xwhatever pixels. Anything else is too big for the posts. 

Welcome to the forum too. ;D


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Impressive Raquel, 17 year old mare.




























And a solid Paint mare I used to work with, Annaconda.


----------



## ohsnapINDIA (Jul 23, 2009)

smrobs said:


> You can load them to a website like photobucket.com and copy and paste them from there. When you upload them, make sure you choose the auto resize option to 640xwhatever pixels. Anything else is too big for the posts.
> 
> Welcome to the forum too. ;D


Thank you so much! :]


----------



## ohsnapINDIA (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Wow. She has a long back, which I personally love  Is she a roan paint? Looks like it..


----------



## Barbaro4evr (Oct 6, 2007)

This is my baby, Legacy's Raining Treasure (Legacy, or Legs answers to both). She was born April, 2008. She's a already trained for light saddle, is very loving and friendly, and eager to please. My first horse/pony I've owned. 
I've never been real good with figuring paint patterns and colors out, can anyone help me out with hers? Never been good at figuring how many hands they are either.


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

legacy looks like a tovero to me)


----------



## Whispering Silver (Jul 6, 2009)

*For sale*

This is Lockridge, 6YO, recently gelded, previously worked as a stud for a friend of mine, has one foal to his name. Trained for english and western riding. Is on livery at a riding school so although he is not ridden by the children he is used to children and doesnt mind them messing him about. has the sweetest nature around. Perfect in every way but needs some work doing as can be spooky when ridden along roads. That is his only problem. Lives in or out. FOR SALE in the south east area of ENGLAND ONLY. if intrested please send me a private message.

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?

...sorry the image wouldn't attach, please follow the link


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

peace love and paints said:


> legacy looks like a tovero to me)


Yep, exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## ohsnapINDIA (Jul 23, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> ^^ Wow. She has a long back, which I personally love  Is she a roan paint? Looks like it..


Haha, yes. India (he's a gelding, btw :]) has a very long back. And he is roan.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i have feel in love with this thread, so here are mine, 

6 year old mare. Apache


















Sasha,mare



















HOPE YOU LIKE THEM, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ?


----------



## ohsnapINDIA (Jul 23, 2009)

jadeewood, I love Apache's coloring. She's gorgeous! :]


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Pretty clean paint


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, Apache is very impressive!!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww, thanks guys. 
that really made me smile and i dont keep her clean she just hates the mud, never gets dirty, never bath her. in the showing picture of apache she hadnt been bathed for atleast 3 months


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW I thought Diego was pretty flashy.Nice paint ..I love that head


----------



## Shadow157 (Mar 21, 2009)

here's shadow the second day after i got him, hes my first horse and ive had him since febuary.... my whole life :0)


----------



## Shadow157 (Mar 21, 2009)

ok just one more....we havent been able to put him out with the draft horses so this is him meeting his new pasture buddys :0) let me here what you think of him!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

This is Angel, "my" 12yo grey APH mare. She is the love of my life. I dont usually ride western, I'm more of a saddleseat and english rider, but I love her so much that I ride western lol. She has competed in almost every western event there is, but she really excells in western pleasure. She really tries hard in speed events like barrel racing and pole bending, but her slow pleasure gaits usually result in an honorable mention. lol. I love her to death and because of her and another pony, Harley, I've been able to cope with selling the first, last, and only horse I've ever owned.









































sorry about the pic overload, I love her! <3


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Shadow is lovely. Very photogenic!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

This is Chance, my friend's paint jumper. He's a big handful, but a ton of fun to jump.









This is Taz, a 4 year old paint gelding at my barn. He's learning dressage, and he's sooo cute.









And here's Xena, a chunky old paint that lives at the barn.


----------



## kandice (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow they are all beautiful! My girl is registered, I'm going to start looking into her background though. They told me her grandfather was a champion.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Shadow157 said:


> ok just one more....we havent been able to put him out with the draft horses so this is him meeting his new pasture buddys :0) let me here what you think of him!


love the pic looks like they are having a stand off! btw he's gorgeous to!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

ashleym100 said:


>


This is DARLING! I'm in love!


----------



## kandice (Jul 28, 2009)

This is Spirit, my new girl.. she's been with me a week tomorrow. 


















This is one of the only pictures I have right now that shows it but her mane and tail are just beautiful colors.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Romeooooooo! I just got him. ^^


----------



## TurninBurnin09 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's my 4yo Paint Mare, Zippy.Her mom was the same color she is, her dad had color, but she got nothing but a white stripe down her nose. I love her anyways. We're running our first Rodeo Friday night. I get to see if all my hard work pays off.


----------



## TurninBurnin09 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's daddy, YouDon'tKnowJackZip


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok here we go, the first is Reno a nssha/sshbea gelding, the second is Midnights Mystery Man (Mystery) sshbea/nrha gelding, the third is Sal y pimienta (Sally) pfha Mare, the fourth is Sampsons Patriotic Banner (Patty) a TWH/Welsh pony mix Mare, the fifth is Care-less Whisper (Carrie) a TWH/Paso fino mix Mare. the other pics are just different ones of them together


----------

